# thinking about a bosc !!



## Jonnoak (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, my daughter (16) is seriously thinking about getting a baby bosc but what sort of setup would people recommend to start with ?, and do people handle young or wait till there older for a good temperament ?

Any advise welcome.. Cheers


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Jonnoak said:


> Hi, my daughter (16) is seriously thinking about getting a baby bosc but what sort of setup would people recommend to start with ?, and do people handle young or wait till there older for a good temperament ?
> 
> Any advise welcome.. Cheers


Hello and welcome to the forum


for a baby bosc monitor a 3 foot vivwill do fine, but ti will soon grow and eventually need an 8x4x4 viv,

I handle mine everyday for 5 mins at a time, but often, so 6-7 times a day, and mine soon tamed down

the diet is the most important bit to get right with boscs though

they need a 95-100% invert diet

and the food needs calcium dust as you will know from owning other reptiles

also a vaired diet it key to a happy bosc

this is the plan I use

Monday 6-8 crickets
Tuesday 4-5 morio worms
Wednesday 4-5 locust
Thursday 6-7 crickets
Friday 3-4 morios worms
Satuday 1 pinkie
Sunday 3-4 locust


and swtich it up, mix and match :no1:

list of good foods for them

_*Main*_
Roaches
GALS
Locust
Morio worms
Crickets



*On occasion*

Pinkies
Quail eggs
Fruit beetle grubs
Prawns
Beef heart
chicken (cooked)

*Not reccomended*

Wax worms, I personally wouldn't waste my money on these for a bosc, they have lots of fat, and hardly any nutrition, so I don't even bother 

Non-organic foods, Only buy organic eggs...ect for your daughters bosc

*Heating and lighting*

Basking zone 116-120f for a baby
you will need a UV tube or a UV producing spot bulb for your bosc this will need to be 10.0 UV

Don't buy exo-terra, Zoomed all the way : victory:

*Substrate*

Soil and sand is the best substrate for your bosc, you can also use cypress mulch, but soil and sand provides the best opputunity to dig

as for decor in the tank, bits of cork for the bosc to climb on and under, a few plants layed along the floor for it to hide under :no1:


This is a brilliant website that I use www.savannahmonitor.org : victory:


I hope this helps

Kind regards

Tyler,


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you read the very good info on the link the op supplied you will realise that boscs are not a good starter lizard, and need vivs upto 8ft or more by 4 ft or more. They need a vast amount of food, and are not "friendly" as some claim, and shouldn't be force handled, especially several times a day. Their temperment usually is, and should be, defensive/curious. Those that look friendly are usually kept in wrong conditions.

I wouldnt recommend them to a beginner. Sorry but thats my advise, you obviously dont have to take it, but definately look at that site.:2thumb:


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

These bad boys get VERY big, so be prepared to spend hundreds on new viv's etc as it grows. Not a good starter animal at all.


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i disagree with them not being starter lizards.

i have no previous experience with a reptile and i have a bosc who's progressing beautifully. 10 crix a day and 2-5 locusts a day ASWELL, unless he doesn't eat them, i leave them in as snax, then i'll feed 2 pinkers on a sunday and i bought a tub of waxworms which he gets on occasion, but most have pupated so i'm just gonna chuck em.

REALLY feeding is whatever you'd feel comfortable feeding i geuss? i think if the bosc will still eat it then let them, when they stop, leave like 4 crix in for him to hunt later.

one thing not mentioned is how much they like water (mine does atleast, looooooves water), mine has a big tub that has 2 rocks in with him. the rocks are to aid shedding cause he rubs up on the wet rocks.

i spose all you can say, if you want one, get it, but read read read first.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

SteamedPolecat said:


> i disagree with them not being starter lizards.
> 
> i have no previous experience with a reptile and i have a bosc who's progressing beautifully. 10 crix a day and 2-5 locusts a day ASWELL, unless he doesn't eat them, i leave them in as snax, then i'll feed 2 pinkers on a sunday and i bought a tub of waxworms which he gets on occasion, but most have pupated so i'm just gonna chuck em.
> 
> ...


 

Yup the one thing I didn't cover, they need water 24/7 and clean it everyday as they have a habit of using the water bowl as a loo :devil:


P.S, you shouldn't leave live food in with your bosc mate, they can chew on the bosc when he is sleeping resting, not having ago, but just thought I would mention it


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i'll bare that in mind, didn't realise it may have a problem leaving them in


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

SteamedPolecat said:


> i'll bare that in mind, didn't realise it may have a problem leaving them in


Yeah, I know of a few people that have had animals nibbled by left over live food 

Not a problem, but now you know :2thumb:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

SteamedPolecat said:


> i disagree with them not being starter lizards.
> 
> i have no previous experience with a reptile and i have a bosc who's progressing beautifully. 10 crix a day and 2-5 locusts a day ASWELL, unless he doesn't eat them, i leave them in as snax, then i'll feed 2 pinkers on a sunday and i bought a tub of waxworms which he gets on occasion, but most have pupated so i'm just gonna chuck em.
> 
> ...


And i will stick to my (and other knowledgeable keepers) exprience and say thy are NOT great starter lizards. 8 x 4 x 4' adult viv and a defensive monitor not to be bought (as thy are a lot) on a whim. How can you contradict the website you recommended? following is a direct quote from that site "Being such a specialized feeder, it’s one of the many reasons that this monitor should never be looked upon as a “beginner monitor”. And you are trying to say they are great starters? 

It is things like leaving feeders in all the time that such a vast number of individuals barely survive a year (and usually it is the keepers first lizard or reptile). Iv seen it so many times in the rep shop i worked. "I bought a bosc on the promise i was getting an animal with a bearded dragon temperment, but its not... can you swap him for a corn/leo/beardy"

For the origional poster, im sorry for the conflicting info, i come on this site to give/recieve help, and so i will say to you that your daughter should absolutely LOVE Ackies (ridge-tailed Monitors). A trio can be kept in a 6ft viv (a trio that would eat less than a single Bosc), they grow to just over 2ft, and are so curious with food (like a bosc) but you dont have to worry about such a large lizard with a very, very strong bite. These are brilliant, cute, funny, charming, and wonderful Monitors. Just have a look:2thumb: Good luck


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

never said they're 'great starters' just that you can have one as your starter if you want to go for it. i got one knowing it's not an amazing starter, i literally said i want something with a challenge to it when i bought it. not one shop mentioned anything about being beardy-like tempremant. so yea, aslong as you know what you're getting into.

it's a good starter lizard.

also, the 8x4x4 viv size is (and not just me saying this) is just what the internet tells you. it's meant to be 2 times as long as the lizard is and as wide as the lizard is long.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

SteamedPolecat said:


> never said they're 'great starters' just that you can have one as your starter if you want to go for it. i got one knowing it's not an amazing starter, i literally said i want something with a challenge to it when i bought it. not one shop mentioned anything about being beardy-like tempremant. so yea, aslong as you know what you're getting into.
> 
> it's a good starter lizard.
> 
> also, the 8x4x4 viv size is (and not just me saying this) is just what the internet tells you. it's meant to be 2 times as long as the lizard is and as wide as the lizard is long.


No it's not a good starter lizard, you can say "the internet tells you" all you want but i have kept and looked after dozens of savs, and iv seen more people who have had problems or had to get rid of their savs than people with happily grown, active, adults. Just because you got it as a first lizard you think it's good, but your also not removing un-eaten food which is one of the many things that lead to problems.

savs can grow over 4 feet and enjoy to burrow, MINIMUM adult size should be 8 foot long, 4 feet wide, and 2 feet deep, regardless of weather you have a stunted female or healthy male. And thats not accounting for burrowing. Once again someone has a sav and wont give it adequet space, how surprising.

P.S i didnt say you bought your bosc expecting a beardy, but when some people say "oh theyre good lizards that are tame and can be hand fed" like the usual drivel that is dished out, others with less/no experience expect things. Iv seen it too many times.


----------



## Jonnoak (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far, it was the initial size of the viv and temperament that i was concerned about.. I think she can wait a few more years before taking a bosc on !!, I'll suggest Ackies thou  

Thanks again


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jonnoak said:


> Thanks for the replies so far, it was the initial size of the viv and temperament that i was concerned about.. I think she can wait a few more years before taking a bosc on !!, I'll suggest Ackies thou
> 
> Thanks again


No problem, sorry for the bickering:blush:, Ackies usually have great temperments, and similar surroundings, temps, etc, to a beardy, but, it goes without saying, read up a bit.:2thumb: good luck


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

literally god damnit.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

What the hell is a "starter lizard"? What's been said on this thread is extremely condescending. ALL lizards require homework before you take them on. A Bosc grows quite large, but otherwise is not so much more difficult to look after than a lot of smaller reptiles.

From what I've seen, they are intelligent, inquisitive, easy to look after reps. Yes - they have the potential to cause harm - but seldom do.

There are lots of smaller lizards that are more difficult to look after. I'd be more comfortable handling an adult bosc than most Tokays (and I have one of these that I handle regularly!)


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

A starter lizard is just that. A species recommended to start with. Nothing on this thread is condesending, i was pointing to the origional poster that boscs are not a brilliant starter, some agree, some dont. Please point me to where anyone has said that absolutely no homework is needed?

I fact they can do potential harm didnt come into it, i just said a bite would be worse than (say) an Ackie, and this should be considered.

As for there being a lot of smaller lizards that are more aggresive, thats true, but what has that got to do with this thread. I say boscs arent ideal starter lizards because of the space and food they need, and the natural defensive (not tame) behaviour . Thats my opinion.


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

so ignoring food and space.

everything you said is void.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

SteamedPolecat said:


> so ignoring food and space.
> 
> everything you said is void.


how is everything i said void? you are just being childish with comments like that and "god damnit". why dont you read my posts again. It sounds like you have only had a bosc about 2 months, iv owned them for years. trust me a few months is not long enough to be able to tell someone that they are good pets, get some real experience first.

oh just looked. You have had your bosc only a few months:roll: typical


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

bw89 said:


> how is everything i said void? you are just being childish with comments like that and "god damnit". why dont you read my posts again. It sounds like you have only had a bosc about 2 months, iv owned them for years. trust me a few months is not long enough to be able to tell someone that they are good pets, get some real experience first.
> 
> oh just looked. You have had your bosc only a few months:roll: typical


 
I have great admiration for you, but I feel most of what you said is falling on deaf ears - however all is not lost.

If you fancy a good chat with other knowledgable keepers/breeders you'll find us in the Monitor/Tegu thread in the lizard section, come say hello and post some pictures. 

NB: for the guy who posted about his bosc always being in the water bowl, i'd consider checking your humidity levels & raising them. A bosc cannot passivley take on water through its skin, it has to be through humidity or drinking. 
They are shy animals in the wild and wouldn't be fond splashing around in a river, instead they get what they need from the environment they are in, deep burrows.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jolio said:


> I have great admiration for you, but I feel most of what you said is falling on deaf ears - however all is not lost.
> 
> If you fancy a good chat with other knowledgable keepers/breeders you'll find us in the Monitor/Tegu thread in the lizard section, come say hello and post some pictures.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Jolio, i have browsed the Monitor/Tegu thread,will defo be posting soon, thanks.: victory:. An excellent reason to have a burrow


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Starter lizard not recommended unless you have some experience in keeping exotic pets. A Bosc is jumping in at the deep end of the scale.

They eat like a hoover, grow like i've never seen and take a certain degree of experience with handling.

SteamedPolecat yours was fairly placid from the start.

Most are very defensive when young, takes a certain degree to problem solve its behavior for good husbandry.
Mine was 3 weeks when i got him and 5inches odd, now at 12 weeks he's 15 inches.
Expect him to be 3 feet at a year old - who will then need a 8ft x 4ft x 4ft enclosure. 

I don't mean to put you of they are fantastic animals but will she be going to college or university in the next few years?
They live between 15 to 20 years, will it be keep this long, if not it's a little unfair on the animal.

I had a Leopard gecko to start with would defiantly recommend one of these or a crested gecko both are low maintenance and good starters with brilliant personalities allowing someone new to gain experience.


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

If your dead set on monitor try an ackie (ridge tail or dwarf monitor) they have the same personality as a bosc but 1/4 the size.


----------



## Jonnoak (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks again for replies... but i've talked her round for now (well maybe for a few years !!)

She is off to 6th form in the new term, and yes uni is quite possibly an option in the future also... and i'm really not sure i want to take on a bosc on myself.

Looking into ackie's a bit now !!


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm looking at ackies as my next, my Bosc has a fantastic character really active, curious nature and with ackie's a 4ft viv should house them for life (i've heard don't quote me on that thou)

Google a couple of pictures see what you like, the experienced keepers will be able to say long term what they're like to keep and they're character.


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

yea, mine was kinda docile in the first place anyway and did like people.

now he is abit more hidey than before, as in he likes staying in his burrow and comes out occasionally, much more hidden than when he was younger, he's dug down to the bottom of the viv and actually moved alot of soil in the process.

i'm after a pair of ackies next, anyone got ideas on prices?


----------



## Jonnoak (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advise... picking up a ackie tomorrow  

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../711785-male-juvenile-ackie-spiny-tailed.html


----------

